# £150 for a smart phone - recommendations



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 12, 2012)

Xmas pressie to myself, as my galaxy mini, which has been on the blink since day 1, has now stopped receiving texts at all. 

Doesn't have to be amazing, but a half decent screen size and battery life would be big pluses. Can spend a few more quid if need be, but not much. Not desperate to even spend £150, if I don't have to. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 12, 2012)

I would say galaxy ace but you might not trust them. I'm happy enough with mine though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 13, 2012)

is the Huawei G330 out yet?

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/huawei-ascend-g330-1114783/review

*eta* another preview http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/review/2226992/huawei-ascend-g330-handson-review 

looks to be similar spec to the Ace 2, albeit with a .3 of an inch screen bigger and 70 odd quid cheaper.


----------



## cypher79 (Dec 13, 2012)

I got a Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 a few weeks ago for £170, well happy with it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 22, 2012)

The Sony Xperia P is now available for £150, it's an utterly amazing phone for the price 

http://www.modaco.com/page/news/_/android/bargain-watch-sony-xperia-p-14999-r933


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 23, 2012)

Sass has an Xperia


----------

